# Боли в пояснице пятый месяц. Может, киста?



## Механик 117 (8 Ноя 2016)

Добрый день.Последних пару лет периодически болит поясница,но терпимо,типа зубной боли.Был у невролога,сделали рентген(выпрямление поясничного лордоза,краевые остеофиты L3-L4,грыжа шморля,не написано где)вот и все,заключение  признаки остеохандроза.Прописали стандартный набор лекарств и разрешили работать,а работаю я вальщиком леса.Подскажите пожалуйста эта последняя стадия остеохандроза,раз есть остеофиты?Снимок не дали,но я на нем не видел таких разрастаний,как обычно в интернете можно увидеть.И можно ли мне работать вальщиком во время лечения.Обратиться больше неккому,у нас хороших специалистов нет.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Ноя 2016)

А сколько лет самому старому вальщику леса, из тех,что вы знаете?


----------



## Механик 117 (8 Ноя 2016)

36 из них лет 10 с пилой.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Ноя 2016)

А Вам?


----------



## Механик 117 (8 Ноя 2016)

Невролог говорит оснований делать томографию пока нет,но я завтра пойду к другому,нужно что то делать.


----------



## Колокол (8 Ноя 2016)

*Механик 117*, платно ведь можно сделать МРТ.


----------



## Механик 117 (8 Ноя 2016)

Не так понял я.Мне 36, а так в принципе до пенсии дорабатывают,один работал года полтора на пенсии уже.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Ноя 2016)

Болит и работает.
Вот и у Вас так. Поставьте задачу, доработать до пенсии с терпимыми болями.
Ну сделаете мрт, ну есть там грыжа, уже пора.
Важно чтобы не болело.


----------



## Механик 117 (8 Ноя 2016)

Гимнастику можно делать при спондилоартрозе?

Сделаю мрт выложу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Ноя 2016)

Механик 117 написал(а):


> Гимнастику можно делать при спондилоартрозе?


Нужно!
Тему про лечение боли в спине нашли?


----------



## Механик 117 (8 Ноя 2016)

Да
Еще когда прогибаюсь назад слышен хруст или щелчек.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Ноя 2016)

Главное чтобы не болело


----------



## Механик 117 (9 Ноя 2016)

Хруст не болит.


----------



## Evenelf (9 Ноя 2016)

*Механик 117*, само анатомическое наличие грыжы ещё ничего определённого не говорит. Грыжа может быть и 10мм но не давать о себе знать а может быть и 5мм и стучать кулаком по столу что в ней причина. 
Перегружать любую часть тела это плохо, как говорят сдуру можно и дров наломать... и это относится к любым даже здоровым участкам тела. Если нет неврологических проявлений (слабость, нарушение чувствительности и т.п.) то узнать что есть грыжа это скорее во вред человеку чем в добро (у меня например было шоковое состояние как узнал что есть). Другой вопрос в том от чего она (грыжа если есть) появилась и от чего болит. С натяжкой но в основном можно сказать что спина не справляется с нагрузкой и как вывод либо слабая спина либо чрезмерная нагрузка.
Остеофиты, снижение высоты диска, спондилоартроз это всё с возрастом ждёт всех нас. Кого то раньше, кого то позже... Всё зависит от образа жизни и предрасположенности что ли.
Что можно сделать, так это сократить осевые нагрузки, укреплять спину (я бы сказал скорее весь мышечный скелет), увеличивать подвижность и дальше всё пойдёт своим чередом (в хорошем смысле слова). Тот же самый наклон вперёд что то поднять с пола (не говоря уже о тяжестях) можно делать по разному, можно наклоняться в позвоночнике а можно наклоняться в тазобедренном суставе, хотя нужно сгибать колени. Отсюда и свистопляска что у всех по разному.
Поглядите упражнения у доктора Ступина на сайте центров, она есть в его подписи. Так же уделите внимание тому как работают мышцы (право-лево перед-зад) и если есть какая то разница то оно может как минимум способствовать боли. Тогда обратите внимание на темы на форуме про работу с мышцами руками/мячиком (или УВТ) и это будет способствовать улучшению (да и в любом случае будет). 
Конечно бывают случаи всякие (и ревматические и нестабильности) но в целом то при болях в спине вышеописанное при добросовестном выполнении позволит значительно облегчить состояние.
Я это ещё и к тому что не стоит копаться глубоко в причинах боли (перерывать весь интернет) если можно отделаться малым (понять как нагружается поясница, как её укрепить и над чем работать) а то мало ли, засядет в голову и станет ещё самоцелью...


----------



## Механик 117 (9 Ноя 2016)

Вы правы,пока не сделал рентген,работал,иногда через боль,мышцы разробатывались и спина переставала болеть.Теперь боюсь что то поднимать и само понимание болезни усиливает болевой эфект.Не знаю что будет после МРТ.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Ноя 2016)

Относитесь к себе, как бензопиле.
Работает и хорошо. А если будете знать её слабые места, то тоже будет работать, но не подведёт неожиданно.


----------



## Механик 117 (13 Ноя 2016)

Может ли простая киста на правой почке 62 на 62 мм провацировать ноющую боль в пояснице и небольшую слабость в ногах?


----------



## Механик 117 (19 Дек 2016)

Слабость в ногах прошла,покалывало в паху и слева и справа тоже прошло,покалывания в ногах практически прошли.Направление на мрт невролог не дал,выписал алфлутоп и сказал работать в корсете.А несильная зубная боль в пояснице все также присутствует.Мрт за свои кровные сделаю как получу зарплату за август.Лфк временно прекратил,было после хуже.Диклоберл помогает,но жалко печень,вот так.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Дек 2016)

Пока все правильно.


----------



## Механик 117 (26 Дек 2016)

Может было у кого такое.Болей нет,а осталась ломка.Поясница как будто не моя.Спокойно лежать не могу,заснуть беда совсем,но если усну сплю хорошо.Если терпеть не двигать ногами ,потом хоть нож в спину втыкай.Проснусь и через минут пять все опять.Лечится это или само пройдет?Скоро крыша поедет.Пока надеюсь что это отходняк после 4 месяцев болей.


----------



## Механик 117 (14 Янв 2017)

Здравствуйте форумчане.Может кто откликнется,может у кого было такое.Болит поясница пятый месяц,бывает сильнее,бывает легче.Боль пришла постепенно.На томографии обнаружена киста правой почки 62-62-49 мм.Будут удалять,жду операцию.Может ли киста провацировать боли в спине,усиливающиеся при физ.нагрузках.Невролог говорит остеохандроз,прописал корсет и хондопротекторы.ЛФК делаю сам.Ничего не помогает,вроде бывает полегче,думаю все выздоровел,а нет потом по нарастающей.Слышал что при кисте может болеть спина,так как нервные окончания связывают почку и спинной мозг.Спиной займусь вплотную сразу как разберусь с кистой.Боль ноющего характера по типу зубной.Странно что прописали корсет,хотя при паталогии почек он противопоказан.Вот так.Может кто слышал что откликнитесь.


----------



## Механик 117 (24 Янв 2017)

пробую выложить снимки

           

как могу, вот еще продолжение

               

еще

          

Заключение


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2017)

> ...Странно что прописали корсет,хотя при паталогии почек он противопоказан...


Это откуда такое мнение.


----------



## Механик 117 (24 Янв 2017)

На коробке написано.А вообще корсет одеваю при нагрузках и за рулем.Строительный мусор в мешках больших с пятого этажа выносил в корсете полет нормальный,без него вряд ли.Врач сказал киста спереди и точно не мешает и корсет можно носить.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Янв 2017)

Можно.
Киста при физических нагрузках боли не дает.
В позвоночнике есть чему болеть.


----------



## Механик 117 (31 Янв 2017)

Лежа на животе начинает побаливать левая нога.В упражнениях исключить прогибы назад или разрабатывать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Янв 2017)

Разрабатывать правильно.
Выше и ниже места поражения.


----------



## Механик 117 (31 Янв 2017)

Ясно.А на животе спать нельзя?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Янв 2017)

Можно. Если больно, то в начале небольшой валик.


----------



## Механик 117 (31 Янв 2017)

Спасибо. Попробую с валиком.


----------



## Механик 117 (3 Фев 2017)

Добрый вечер.После небольшого перерыва в лфк(обследовался с кистой),возобновил упражнения.Улучшение чувствуется сразу.Но нашлась на пояснице точка,при нажатии болит,не глубоко.Травм не было.Раньше ее не замечал.Что это может быть,позвонок болит либо мышца?Идти к неврологу либо само рассосется?Так в принципе не дастает.


----------



## Виктор-72 (3 Фев 2017)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Разрабатывать правильно.
> Выше и ниже места поражения.


Здравствуйте.
Извините, что влезаю. Федор Петрович, а это возможно самостоятельно? Если да, то как?
Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Фев 2017)

Механик 117 написал(а):


> Добрый вечер.После небольшого перерыва в лфк(обследовался с кистой),возобновил упражнения.Улучшение чувствуется сразу.Но нашлась на пояснице точка,при нажатии болит,не глубоко.Травм не было.Раньше ее не замечал.Что это может быть,позвонок болит либо мышца?Идти к неврологу либо само рассосется?Так в принципе не дастает.


Не нажимайте, и болеть не будет!



Виктор-72 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте.
> Извините, что влезаю. Федор Петрович, а это возможно самостоятельно? Если да, то как?
> Спасибо.


Конечно.
Правильное лфк.
Сами понимаете, что своё лфк считаю самым правильным!
Но тут главное принципы его исполнения.
Проще дать готовое, чем объяснить.


----------



## Механик 117 (4 Фев 2017)

Главное начать и делать регулярно.У меня сразу и болело и не получалось толком,спустя месяца три и техника подточилась и эффект чувствуется отлично.


----------



## Механик 117 (17 Фев 2017)

Стал ходить на работу.Можно ли после работы не делать лфк?За день натягаешься ,все тело ноет и упражнения не дают уже таких хороших ощущений как раньше.В лесу и сучьев натаскаешься,да и пила килограмм 7  весит.Не успевает тело восстановится за ночь.Может лфк через день.Появились неприятные ощущения в левой ноге,покалывает большой палец.Но все терпимо,не знаю только как поверить в выздоровление.Боль терпеть могу ,а вот морально очень трудно.Читаю истории болезней на форуме,вселяет оптимизм.Многие несколько лет мучаются и болезнь отступает.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Фев 2017)

2-3 раза в неделю, уже хорошо!


----------



## Механик 117 (24 Фев 2017)

Добрый день форумчане.Видно рано вышел на работу,стало хуже.Ноет спина только в районе поясницы.Придется полечиться медикаментозно и отдохнуть.Был у невролога,рефлексы в норме.Прописали хондромед,вот и все лечение,физиопроцедуры только в стационаре,а туда если только на скорой.Решил позаниматься с гантелями,в молодости занимался,помогло,лет 10 проблем со спиной не было.Сейчас 10 кг лишнего веса не могу сбросить.Как бы только не навредить.Всем не болеть.


----------



## Механик 117 (1 Мар 2017)

Добрый вечер всем.Созрел вопрос,можно ли на основани компьютерной томографии определить смещение позвонков?На обычном рентгене ничего такого нет.В пояснице боль как то блуждает,то усилится,то потихнет в разных позах.Иногда могу лежать на животе иногда нет,тоже лежа на спине,то болит то нет.Все таки весь поясничный отдел поражен,две грыжи и две протрузии,которые не меньше грыж.Стоит ли делать рентгенснимок с изгибом?


----------



## Механик 117 (13 Июл 2017)

Немеет кончик большого пальца на левой ноге, после того как день ложил плитку на корточках. На носках и пятках ходить могу, палец чувствую, но онемение не дает пакоя. От грыжи это или просто от неудобной позы? Идти к неврологу или подождать? Спустя 10 месяцев грыжи беспокоят все меньше и меньше. На работу хожу без проблем. Может витамин попить. В свое время когда немели пальцы на руке, помогло.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (1 Сен 2017)

Механик 117 написал(а):


> Немеет кончик большого пальца на левой ноге, после того как день ложил плитку на корточках. На носках и пятках ходить могу, палец чувствую, но онемение не дает пакоя. От грыжи это или просто от неудобной позы? Идти к неврологу или подождать? Спустя 10 месяцев грыжи беспокоят все меньше и меньше. На работу хожу без проблем. Может витамин попить. В свое время когда немели пальцы на руке, помогло.


Такое больше характерно для синдрома ущемления малоберцового нерва.

Не усмотрел, это июнь.
Как онемение? Прошло?


----------



## Механик 117 (3 Сен 2017)

Да онемение прошло. В ногах все в норме. В пояснице ноет после ремонта автомобиля. Полежал на земле. А ведь знал что нельзя. А было так хорошо все. Надеюсь все наладится.


----------



## Механик 117 (26 Окт 2017)

Приветствую всех форумчан.Пошёл второй год моих мучений со спиной.Хочу немного написать,так сказать для статистики.В ноги не колит,не стреляет,не тянет.Ходить не болит,лежать тоже нормально.Сильный дискомфорт при вставании из положения сидя,но не долго,минута.После сна тоже первое время не очень,надо расходиться.А так в целом жить можно,на работу хожу,даже по выходным иногда подрабатывал.Обострения бывают,но проходят уже очень быстро,иногда пью таблетку,две нимесулида.Надеюсь через год будет ещё лучше.Хочу спросить,есть ли какие нибудь рекомендации по лечении спондилоартроза?Думаю у меня он есть.Или уже все останется на всю жизнь как есть.Всем скорейшего выздоровления.


----------



## Механик 117 (6 Апр 2018)

Решил написать,так сказать для статистики.Выздоровление мое заступорилось.Вроде и не калека,но и полноценным человеком себя не считаю.Зубная боль в пояснице то усиливается то успокаивается и выматывает порой хоть на стенку лезь.Врачи всерьез не воспринимают меня,рефлексы в норме свободен.Употреблять постоянно обезболивающие боюсь.Так вот и живу,как дед старенький.Походу это навсегда,так сказала невролог местный.Уже и на легкий труд перешел,видать поздно.Всем скорейшего выздоровления.


----------

